# tournament casting



## ELE4Fish (Jan 8, 2007)

how far would i have to cast win the amiture casting contest


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

1 inch further than the next longest cast  

No seriously..it depends,but I would say at least500 feet


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*To the best of my knowledge*

all the caster are amateurs. I believe we all have jobs to support our tackle buying habits. 

For distances check here.

http://sportcastusa.blogspot.com/

You can ask questioin there also, great group of caster.


----------



## ELE4Fish (Jan 8, 2007)

thanks i plan on going to a tornament this april in north carolina


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*What kind of rod and reel*

are you using?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

you comin to Shallotte?


----------



## ELE4Fish (Jan 8, 2007)

im using a 13ft break away and a blue yonder

to the last reply im coming down ther for a while wiht my friend to stay with my grande parents and go fishing


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

As Orest said, it is all amateur, there is no Pro division. 

Casters are divided into classes:

*MEN’S 125 GRAM AND 150 GRAM DIVISION*

*Master class*: 725 feet average and above
*AAA* - 650 feet to 725 feet
*AA* - 550 feet to 650 feet
*A* - 450 feet to 550 feet
*B* - 350 feet to 450 feet
*C* - 0 feet to 350 feet​
You are actually only competing against the casters in your class. 

The tournament in Shallotte is the South-East Regional Championship so the overall longest caster will be declared the SE Region champ. It is also the SE State's championship so a champion from each SE state will also be declared (if a caster hails from there, no SC caster, no champ.)

Before you get geared up make sure you are aware of the rules. Hi-viz mono only with a minimum diameter of .31mm for the 150 gram sinker and .28mm for the 125gm. A .75mm shockleader is also required. 

Read all the rules *HERE*

Hope to see you there!


----------



## ELE4Fish (Jan 8, 2007)

i thought they hade one fore people under 18 im 17


----------



## ELE4Fish (Jan 8, 2007)

in that case i might just go to look around, if i have to compete with the older people becaus i can probly only hit 150 
but i dont know i have casted with a couple of people but never measured it


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

ELE4Fish said:


> i thought they hade one fore people under 18 im 17


There is a Jr division as well but the tourney isn't a spot for a newbie to learn. Everyone is concentrating on their own performance ya know?

Keep an eye out on the Va board (or post) for casting get togethers, always a helpful person there. I know the guys up Richmond have practices, there are some meet-ups in your neck of the woods too.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

ele4eish... go to tommys casting seminar on the 10th in chesapeake , there is a post on the distance casting board that will give you all the information you need.


also we have 6 year old girls casting in the tourneys so you won't feel so bad . unless they beat you. come on down to the southeast. 



frank


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

demonfish said:


> also we have 6 year old girls casting in the tourneys so you won't feel so bad . unless they beat you. frank




DAYUM! Thats just callin the kid out right there


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

*It get better.*

Hi all, from Charlie. Can't wait to see the new faces. I'd like to add that Bella was only 3 so there is a real challange! LOL


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Sgt_Slough said:


> There is a Jr division as well but the tourney isn't a spot for a newbie to learn. Everyone is concentrating on their own performance ya know?
> 
> Keep an eye out on the Va board (or post) for casting get togethers, always a helpful person there. I know the guys up Richmond have practices, there are some meet-ups in your neck of the woods too.


hes not stating that he is a newb...he was asking what he should expect at the shallotte tourney for jrs. division...i've seen a few casts of his that went about 150-175 yards...using 4 oz...the two of us practice casting anywhere we fish...he was really just trying to get a feel for what he should expect to have to beat...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*he shouldn't*

have to feel that he has has to "beat" anyone distance wise

IF he is already throwing that far he'll be fine, it's as much about what you learn as anything else.

Yes it is a "competition" but I do it to improve my own casting not worry about if I'm out tossing everyone else.

It's fun and highly addictive so beware!!

Come on out and join the fun.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*In addition*

there is typically a practice day on Friday where folks are usually more than willing to help and often times a short seminar is held on Friday's to introduce the folks new to field casting to the sport.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Ele4fish , in your age group the best is Chris Storrs .He is breaking 600' now and sure to get better . Don't look at it as in competition , look at it as an opportunity to see and learn and get hooked on a new addiction .:fishing:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

It really is a lot of fun. By all means come to practice on the friday before and you will get loads of help. Chris is very good, he his one of the best young casters I've seen. This is his second season of competetive casting. So don't feel like you have to show up and win your class, just come to have fun and learn.


Tommy


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

This will be my first "real" tournament as well..I don't expect to "win" my catagory...Sure it would be nice...but I'm just going for the experience and to meet some guys with similar intrests.


----------

